# Pass theory test....can you start driving?



## Sn@kebite (1 Mar 2007)

Hi,
When you pass a theory exam, can you start to drive at all. Or do you need to at least attempt the practical?


----------



## Mr2 (1 Mar 2007)

When you send the results away with the app form for a prov licence and get that back you can once your insured etc


----------



## Billo (3 Mar 2007)

You must get a Provisional Licence before you drive.
Send off the completed Application form(D201),Theory Test Cert,Eyesight Report,Medical (If required), 2 signed photos,€15, Passport or Birth Cert to the local Motot Taxation Office.
Follow the instructions carefully on the application form.

Rgds
Billo


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Mar 2007)

Thanks to both of you for the info!!
And when driving with a provisional, do i need an "L" plate and someone with a *Full* licence in the car as a passenger at all times?


----------



## redchariot (3 Mar 2007)

Yes you require both L plates and a full licence driver in the same category with you; in other words somebody with a full motor bike (A) would not be a suitable person to accompany you.

You can drive on your own with your second licence (after 2 years) and in the case of the 3rd and subsequent licences you again must have a full licence driver with you.

Apparently, the 2nd provisional licence rule allowing you to drive on your own will be abolished soon. (can't happen soon enough in my opinion)


----------



## Olly64 (6 Mar 2007)

dont be daft, no provisional driver actually drives with someone with a full licence, the cops just turn a blind eye anyway, im driving 10 years on a provisional and stopped loads of times by cops and they never even look at th licence, that rule isnt worth the paper its written on


----------



## Olly64 (6 Mar 2007)

and any test i've done i've driven to and from the test centre on my own and the tester looking at me, this is a crazy rule, how can i pass my test if i break this rule before i even meet the tester


----------



## camlin90 (8 Mar 2007)

> dont be daft, no provisional driver actually drives with someone with a full licence, the cops just turn a blind eye anyway


That may (arguably) be the case now, but it's not going to last. The RSA and the EU are on something of a crusade against L drivers, in the belief that they're the cause of all bad things that happen on our roads. 
A point which can be argued considering that many countries in mainland europe have much higher numbers of road deaths per population, despite having better quality road networks, more advanced licensing regimes and more urbanisation.

Anyway, expect a raft of new legislation by the end of this year regarding maximum speeds, curfews etc.

If I were you I'd try to get your test asap... easier said than done I know, I've mine coming up in 3 weeks, and it's hard to be optimistic considering the silly little things they fail you on


----------



## redchariot (8 Mar 2007)

Olly64 said:


> dont be daft, no provisional driver actually drives with someone with a full licence, the cops just turn a blind eye anyway, im driving 10 years on a provisional and stopped loads of times by cops and they never even look at th licence, that rule isnt worth the paper its written on





Olly64 said:


> and any test i've done i've driven to and from the test centre on my own and the tester looking at me, this is a crazy rule, how can i pass my test if i break this rule before i even meet the tester



I am not being one bit daft. I think it is crazy that a person who has been proven to be not competent enough to drive is allowed to drive away from the test centre anyway. Yes you could argue that they could have failed very marginally but there is no distinction between a person who marginally fails and a person who appallingly fails.

In the North or GB, it is so ingrained in their culture that they wouldn't even consider driving alone (in fact the accompanying driver has to have a minimum of 3 years on his/her full licence); L drivers are restricted to 45mph (and in the case of the North for a further 12 months after pasing the test). Oh and there is no silly rules about 2nd provisonal licences either. The police come down fairly heavily on drivers who don't abide by the these rules

It is about time that this country gets their act together and clamps down heavily on the whole provisional licence system.


----------



## Northerngirl (9 Mar 2007)

John J,
The waiting time is up to 62 weeks in Irish driving test centres (4-6 weeks in Northern Ireland). I assumme our wonderful and competent government will be addressing these waiting times in line with the rest of the world in their 'raft of new legislation'!


----------



## ACA (9 Mar 2007)

originally posted by *Olly64*


> dont be daft, no provisional driver actually drives with someone with a full licence, the cops just turn a blind eye anyway, im driving 10 years on a provisional and stopped loads of times by cops and they never even look at th licence, that rule isnt worth the paper its written on


 
Your insurance company won't see it that way! Assuming you are insured comprehensively, they are perfectly entitled to decline any accidental damage claim to your vehicle if you aren't adhering to the rules of your driving licence. Could prove very costly


----------



## dontaskme (9 Mar 2007)

Olly64 said:


> dont be daft, no provisional driver actually drives with someone with a full licence, the cops just turn a blind eye anyway, im driving 10 years on a provisional and stopped loads of times by cops and they never even look at th licence, that rule isnt worth the paper its written on


 
This was my understanding as well. The rule has never been enforced. 

I suspect this will have to change as it cannot continue that all you need to start driving is 15 euro and a passport photo (and the birth cert etc...)

When you show up at a driving centre you are presumably on land owned by the dept of environment or whatever it is called now and not on a public road. So you could have dropped the qualified accompanying driver at the gate.

Note for the L plate you need not only to display an L plate, but the L plate must have at least a 2cm white margin around the red L. I went for a test a couple of years ago and was not allowed to sit it because I had a red L without a 2cm white margin.


----------



## gianni (9 Mar 2007)

dontaskme said:


> I went for a test a couple of years ago and was not allowed to sit it because I had a red L without a 2cm white margin.


 

Why do people do this ?? Is it a fashion statement ? Or is it a problem with rear window visibility ??

If the driver is ashamed/embarssed of being a learner then surely it's better to just not bother with any L-plates ?


----------



## dontaskme (9 Mar 2007)

gianni said:


> Why do people do this ?? Is it a fashion statement ? Or is it a problem with rear window visibility ??
> 
> If the driver is ashamed/embarssed of being a learner then surely it's better to just not bother with any L-plates ?


 
In my case, it was on the car when I bought it.

Driving without L-plates is also illegal for learners but many people do it.


----------



## jrewing (9 Mar 2007)

It would be a good idea to apply straight away for a full licence. It's going to take approx 40 weeks anyway to come through, so it'll give you plenty of time to practice. 

Will reduce insurance and means you can get rid of those L-plates.


----------



## Olly64 (9 Mar 2007)

i had 5 lessons before my last test and was driving perfectly but was failed for not making reasonable progress, now i have to wait nearly a year, i feel all the bad habits creeping back already? it i had to wait 4-5 weeks i know id pass, if they could redce the waiting times it would be better for everyone, what about all the people with full licences that didnt have to do a test, these were handed out in the 80's, are they perfect, are people who sat there test 5 years ago perfect drivers, just because you passed your test does not mean you are perfect


----------



## camlin90 (9 Mar 2007)

> had 5 lessons before my last test and was driving perfectly but was failed for not making reasonable progress


This also happened to me... I was coming out of a junction turning left and 3 cars were approaching in sequence from my right, indicating left. In the belief that you shouldn't trust an indicator as permission to pull out in front of a car, I waited till the exit was clear... I was marked once for each car - which along with a few other minor errors failed me.

Those responsible for setting testing standards need to cop themselves on and identify the priorities. It's not rocket science to tell whether someone is a safe, responsible driver or not. Provided this has been identified, some leeway should then be given for minor errors which do not endanger safety.

400,000 people need to take the test, yet candidates are being failed for the most ridiculous minor faults, e.g. being "too safe". On the other hand, you can legally step into a car for the first time and drive off unaccompanied, provided you've held your provisional two years. That makes no sense to me.
The priority should be to pass those driving safely, ASAP, and then reform the system so that a full licence is required to drive unaccompanied.

The private testing company SGS seem to be exercising more common sense, perhaps due to a word in the ear from Martin Cullen. However that's not much good for those of us without a SGS centre in their area.



> John J,
> The waiting time is up to 62 weeks in Irish driving test centres (4-6 weeks in Northern Ireland). I assumme our wonderful and competent government will be addressing these waiting times in line with the rest of the world in their 'raft of new legislation'!


Well I'm not having a go at L drivers and I refuse to accept that they are as much to blame for road accidents as people make out. You will always get idiots, with or without a full licence. Most people out there just need to get from A to B.
I can only speak for myself when I say that, despite being on a provisional, I do my best to drive safely, obey the rules of the road and show courtesy for other road users. Doesn't seem to count for anything on the day of the test though.

It's easy for those with full licences to get up on their high horse, but how many of them are truly perfect drivers? How many could pass their test if repeat testing was introduced?


----------



## redchariot (9 Mar 2007)

Olly64 said:


> i had 5 lessons before my last test and was driving perfectly but was failed for not making reasonable progress, now i have to wait nearly a year, i feel all the bad habits creeping back already? it i had to wait 4-5 weeks i know id pass, if they could redce the waiting times it would be better for everyone, what about all the people with full licences that didnt have to do a test, these were handed out in the 80's, are they perfect, are people who sat there test 5 years ago perfect drivers, just because you passed your test does not mean you are perfect



Yes I know that the driving test system is not perfect, there are several ways to improve it for example including night driving, countryside driving and motorway driving. (not that you would do it all in one go but in a series of tests which all have to be passed before obtaining your full licence).

Having said that, passing the test proves that you have the minimum competence to drive a car safely on your own. 10 years driving hopefully makes you a good and experienced driver but I know people who have full licences either from the pre test days or the amnesty in the 70's and jeez it is scary, some of them don't know some of the basic fundamentals of the rules of the road e.g. stop signs, proper meaning of an amber light, how to indicate and properly yield on roundabouts.


----------



## Slash (11 Mar 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> When you pass a theory exam, can you start to drive at all. Or do you need to at least attempt the practical?





Sn@kebite said:


> And when driving with a provisional, do i need an "L" plate and someone with a Full licence in the car as a passenger at all times?



Looks like these questions should form part of the theory test!!



> The rule has never been enforced.



That's not true. It certainly was enforced when I was learning to drive, though that was a good few years ago.


----------



## Thirsty (12 Mar 2007)

> no provisional driver actually drives with someone with a full licence, the cops just turn a blind eye anyway,


 
I won't let my daughter drive without myself or another fully licenced driver in the car; we were stopped at police checkpoint the other night ('L' plates on car & daughter driving) and the guard was just to start demanding licences etc., when he spotted me in the passenger seat (sadly failing to pass for a 17 yr old!) and waved us on.

I'm pretty sure she would have been in a nice pickle if on her own....I was delighted actually as her friends at school have been insisting 'no one checks' etc., just like the poster quoted above.


----------



## Northerngirl (13 Mar 2007)

I think if your daughter was driving alone with no 'L' plates, the Guardai would have waved her on. I know loads of learner drivers who dont display 'L' plates as it only attracts the Guardai - this is a fact, and many people have been driving for years without being stopped.


----------



## redchariot (13 Mar 2007)

Northerngirl said:


> I know loads of learner drivers who dont display 'L' plates.



I also know people who do the same and drive on motorways as well. That is all well and good until the day they have an accident and not only will they have legal implications, their insurance company can refuse to pay out on a claim.


----------



## camlin90 (13 Mar 2007)

Kildrought said:


> I won't let my daughter drive without myself or another fully licenced driver in the car; we were stopped at police checkpoint the other night ('L' plates on car & daughter driving) and the guard was just to start demanding licences etc., when he spotted me in the passenger seat (sadly failing to pass for a 17 yr old!) and waved us on.


"Police" - was this is NI? no-one in their right mind would try driving on a provisional up there. (And they shouldn't have to either - the waiting list is only a few weeks).

If it was down south and she had a second provisional, they don't have a leg to stand on - at least until the law is changed. 
In any case, I believe that in ROI one hefty penalty point is awarded if you're found to be driving unaccompanied on a 1st, 3rd, 4th... provisional licence.

At the end of the day there's only so much they can do until the backlog is sorted. If they start clamping down without sorting the licensing issue, the political backlash could be pretty nasty. For instance, if all 400,000 of us staged a "drive-at-5mph" protest on every national road in the country, things could grind to a halt pretty quickly


----------



## Thrifty1 (14 Mar 2007)

I started driving last Summer, applied for my test in Oct, was told today that i would probably get my test in NOV.

I have a company car, i drive my husband (full licence) to work each day, he works close to me.

However i work on a Sat and he doesnt, so therefore i have to drive unaccompanied one day a week.

There is no other way for me to get around this, i think having to wait over a year for a test is outrageous.


----------



## pussycat (14 Mar 2007)

I did my theory test and then had 6 lessons then i went out on the road on my own im driving a year now and guards never say anything when i show my first provisional licence. Im the only one at home who drives so i never have a full licence driver with me.


----------

